# Cautiously announcing...



## Linzi

ETA Please dont say anything on fb yet

Very very cautiously announcing my BFP, took a test this morning & got a line, again this eve & a bit fainter but might just be because its not my first wee of the day lol 

I wasn't going to post but I feel like I could do with the support. We have been WTT/NTNP or whatever with some PCOS worries and irregular cycles, and then I had an early miscarriage in September. I'm worried about miscarrying again and also my hubby is still coming round to the idea so... yeah :) thats me!

Will leave you with a pic x

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/linzis/100_1381.jpg


----------



## booflebump

Oh my goodness!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Wonderful news sweetheart!! I am so, so, so pleased for you!! :hugs: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## honey08

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww lovley :dance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

OMG congrats :D :hugs:


----------



## Pingu

congratulations


----------



## baboo

Congratulations!
xx


----------



## Linzi

Thanks all.... I still dont feel like its real tbh Im gonna do another test in the morning then come back & be like "oops no mistake, sorry!" lol

xx


----------



## Scamp

Congrats hun :happydance::happydance::happydance:
xx


----------



## DolceBella

Yay!!!!!!!!!! Huge Congratulations!!!!! :)


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## hayley x

:headspin: massive congrats :) x


----------



## Linzi

Thanks hun :hugs:

Forgot to say as well - only started my new job yesterday!! lol :dohh:

:)

xxx


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations! :flower:

im so excited for you!


----------



## ALY

you know how happy i am for you but wanted to say 

congratulations again sweetie :kiss:


----------



## Linzi

Thanks hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## netty

Brilliant news


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :flower:


----------



## FEDup1981

Thats wonderful news!! And that line isnt faint!!!!! congrats xx


----------



## happygal

congratulations hun x


----------



## sabby52

Congrats hun, I am so excited for you :) x


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## SugarKisses

:shock: Wow hun, congrats !! :yipee: Over the moon for you x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats xx


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## teal

Congrats xx


----------



## Leanne020807

congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Sovereign

Congrats babe!!!!!!!!!x


----------



## FierceAngel

congrats xx


----------



## Linzi

Thanks all. Just been to Drs he's put me at 5 1/2 weeks, EDD 27th July 2011.

My mind is completely blown Im all over the place but in a good way.

Hubby is ok too he is shocked still but he is ok :)

Just cant belive it.


----------



## clairebear

OMG!!!! I'm OVER the mooon for guys! Stick beany stick!


----------



## Linzi

thank hun xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

I can't believe I missed this!!

Congratulations hun!! :D :D xx


----------



## Snowball

Congratulations hun, so happy for you:flower:


----------



## momandpeanut

Congratulations hun :hugs:


----------



## Sophie1205

Congrats!! :hugs: xx


----------



## lilmackate

congratulations!!!!


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations again hun. That BFP is not faint at all.


----------



## Blah11

great news, congrats! X


----------



## Stef

Great news Linzi! 

Congratulations 

XxXxx


----------



## louise1302

woop woop huge congratulations hun xx


----------



## lauzie84

Huge congratulations hun xx


----------



## Bittersweet

awww linzi congrats babe! FXd its a stickey one babe.xxxx


----------



## BlackBerry25

Oh Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## v2007

Congratulations :baby:

V xxx


----------



## Gwizz

:thumbup: congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## isil

just seen this! Massive congratulations :hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

WOOP WOOP congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

*Congrats on your  
xxxx​*


----------



## Linzi

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations on your :bfp: 

:happydance:

xx


----------



## miss.understo

:dance::dance::dance::dance: congratulations :dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## embojet

Congratulations x


----------



## LaDY

Oh God only just seen this hun!! A big CONGRATULATIONS!!! It was only the other day we were chatting about you trying! Hope it all goes well hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Linzi

I know how mad!! We've been like WTT/NTNP for 18 months ish & we had the same with Seth so it hasn't come quickly and still feels like a huge suprise!! We're on cloud 9 :) xx


----------



## ellismum

Congratulations hun, wishing u a h&h 9 months x x x


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Huge congrats :hugs: xx


----------



## Pops

Aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! :yipee:

Amazing news sweetie!!!!!! I am over the moon for you!! :cloud9:

:dust: :dust: :dust:

xxx


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations!


----------



## princess_bump

omg linzi how have i only just seen this?!?!?!?! :wohoo: so bloody happy for you! many congratulations sweetheart :hugs: xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Congrats Hun xxxx


----------



## orange-sox

Congatulations lovely! Xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Congrats sweetie :happydance:
xx


----------



## AP

Congrats chick!!! :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Huge congratulations honey! xxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Fantastic news! Congratulations! xXx


----------



## xLaurax

Congratulations Hun xxxxx


----------



## jenny_wren

how did i miss this :dohh:

massive congratulations!!

:wohoo:​


----------



## Dizzy321

Omg congrats hun :yipee: x


----------



## Panda_Ally

congrats!


----------



## Nataliexx

Congrats :D


----------



## scarter1025

That's a :bfp: that's clear as day! Congrats!


----------



## debralouise

Congratulations!! Wonderful news!!

xx xx


----------



## pinkbow

Congrats hun x


----------



## emilyjade

congratulations!


----------



## massacubano

congrats :dance: :yipee: :thumbup:


----------

